# Ungowa Fraser Island - 29/7/06 & 30/7/06



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

I love those spur-of-the-moment decisions made over a lunch time beer on a Friday!  It was time for some therapy and I was going to get me some!

I left at sparrows on Saturday, drove up to Rainbow Beach and managed to catch the ferry at around 8.30am. Once on Fraser I decided to drive up the West Coast to investigate potentially good spots. Didn't get too far, my investigation ended at the boat ramp. Everything along the way looked very fishable but I was after something different.

After studying my map I decided to check out Ungowa which is located between Gary's anchorage and Kingfisher Resort. The coastline is perfect for kayak fishing. There's an easy launch from the boat ramp and a very deep dropoff only 3-4 metres from the bank.

I went for my first fish just after lunch and was trolling an SX40 and a K-mart cheapie just beyond the dropoff. After a few hundred metres the rod with the cheapie went off. A few minutes later I had a nice 35cm tailor on board which I released. Continued paddling and managed to catch a small trevor and a slightly bigger cod on the sx40. Continued paddling and caught a 40cm flathead which I kept. Had enough paddling so headed back to camp.

Early the next morning I went out again. This time I managed another 2 tailor of around 35-40cm and 2 juvenile spotted mackeral of around 40cm. All the fish were returned to fight another day.

I was informed by 2 elderly Italian chaps who were camping at the same spot that it is quite common to catch tuna, big mackeral and massive cod 
in the area.

Guess who'll be going back soon for another go? 

Cheers,
Tom

(Pics to be posted later)


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Tom,

top report mate. I think a barge leaves River Heads,(hervey Bay) and goes to Ungowa direct. might be worth a thought.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

GDay Whoohoo

Mate talk about a tease that sounds like a trip worth doin man. Make sure you let us know the day before you leave so we can think really sh*tty thoughts about you being in such a beautiful place  only jokin mate good luck when ya get back there.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

All that and fish too. Nice


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Great experience Tom.

Do you think you would get a similar result based from some of those small places opposite along the Sandy Strait, and save mucking around with the barge.

Looking at the map say Tinnanbar up too River Heads mentioned by Mick.

A mate fishes out of Tinnebar 3-4 times a year with good results, and describes it as good yak country inc mackeral in season


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

A great reoprt Whoohoo, warms up the blood of southerner this time of year


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Richo,

Lots of good options in the Great Sandy Straights from the mainland side.

Tinnanbah is very good, Nice caravan park right on the beach 

Poona, Boonooroo, Big Tuann, Maroom all similar with good caravan parks on, or very close to the shore with some very good creeks and gutters. Tinnanbah is probably the prettiest though.

All are a little exposed at high tide in a S.E. wind but they are also on, or very close to some good mainland creeks.

My choice would be Maroom for the fishing. mainly because the gutter through the sand flats to the main channel & islands is too shallow for "stink"  boats at low tide. also very good lizard & whiting fishing in the gutter itself.

hope this helps.


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi Richo,

Apologies for the slow response as I only have access to a computer at work.

I am no authority on the Great Sandy Straights as I've only moved up to Brisbane from Melbourne about 18 months ago. However I'm really pleased you asked the question because I'm still trying to discover some good kayaking spots within a reasoable drive from Brisbane.

Mick is obviously an authority on that area as you can see from his reply. I'm also keen to wet-a-keel & line at some of the spots he mentioned.

Cheers,
Tom


----------

